# Hints for First time Triathloner



## Daddydadbo (2 Jul 2012)

I marshalled at a triathlon yesterday, I was meant to be camping or would have taken part but it was cancelled and I get 4 weeks free swimming as payment!  Handy as I am a rusty swimmer.

I am very lucky as I have friends who do Triathlons and Iron Man and they have been great with tips etc.

Have a lidded crate at T1 (put towel, talc, water or whatever in it and then doesn't matter if it rains.

I am doing my first Tri me Triathlon in 6 weeks and really looking forward to it having just bought a second hand road bike and a tri suit from the wife for my birthday. 

WHat tips have you guys for a first timer? Not just me, any first timer. 

Many Thanks


----------



## RaRa (2 Jul 2012)

If it's an open water Tri make sure you test out your wetsuit before the race.

I didn't and ended up doggy paddling the entire swim because the suit was the wrong size and filled up with water like a balloon. My legs and arms were so heavy I couldnt do anything but swim like a 3 yr old  

On the plus size I took so long the crowd was doing a Mexican wave and chanting my name by the time I got to the end


----------



## 007fair (2 Jul 2012)

My mistake was not warming up enough before the swim and/or going off too quick I got breathless and panicked a bit after 200m Recovered by backstroke and was ok after that but next time I will warm up properly, start slowly and get quicker if i feel I can


----------



## Daddydadbo (2 Jul 2012)

I have cycled in my tri suit and with each step one or other of my "marbles" lifted. Not easy to adjust in a tri suit either.

I am going to take it on holiday and try it in the sea. I will feel less foolish that way!


----------



## fimm (3 Jul 2012)

Walk through transition once you've racked your bike. From the place where you'll come in from the swim, note where your bike is, how many rows you need to pass, how far along it is, whatever. Finding your bike is relatively easy as it is large and distinctive... Check that you know where the bike exit is. Now do the same from where you will come back from the bike. Again, how many rows, how far along? This is harder as you will have your bike with you and will be looking for a pair of trainers!

Make sure your race belt fits you _before_ the race (the first time I used mine, it was set far too large and I spent ages in T1 adjusting it...)


----------



## Daddydadbo (4 Jul 2012)

Race belt?


----------



## fimm (4 Jul 2012)

Daddydadbo said:


> Race belt?


 Piece of elastic which clips round your middle. You attach your number to it. (Some also have loops for gels.) When you come out of the swim, you just clip your race belt on - much quicker than trying to put on a t-shirt with the number attached, or pin the number on. Not essential, but a very useful pice of kit. It also means you can have your number on your back for the bike and then on your front for the run.


----------



## Daddydadbo (4 Jul 2012)

I have never seen numbers like in a half marathon or 10k, only your number gets written on your arm and leg.


----------



## fimm (4 Jul 2012)

Daddydadbo said:


> I have never seen numbers like in a half marathon or 10k, only your number gets written on your arm and leg.


I've done a few races like that, where you get body-marking but no other number, but at most of the races I've done we've been given a paper number as well as being body-marked.


----------



## gb901 (21 Sep 2012)

Daddydadbo said:


> I marshalled at a triathlon yesterday, I was meant to be camping or would have taken part but it was cancelled and I get 4 weeks free swimming as payment!  Handy as I am a rusty swimmer.
> 
> I am very lucky as I have friends who do Triathlons and Iron Man and they have been great with tips etc.
> 
> ...


----------

